# How could I make a horse lame?



## SmilingJack (Dec 2, 2011)

So, I'm asking this question because my horse has suddenly shown up lame. It was a rainy day so I let her run in the arena at 3 and she had a nice little back and forth with her buddy and she was fine when I walked her back. At 7 the barn help called me and said she was dead lame and she is. She doesn't tippy toe as if the bottom of her foot is sore, she actually has it lifted up and sometimes puts the front of her hoof too far down and then it bends completely. It's like her front tendon is sore and she's not using it. She has a little warmth and a tiny bit of swelling just above the hoof. Very recently I've had some conflict in the barn with someone who always gets her way and I'm finally standing up for myself. She is an angry person and has been doing little things to sabotage and "punish" me. To even think she would injure my horse is not something I want to think about but could someone make a horse lame? and how?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

there are a lot of things that COULD have happened. I am not sure how a person would intentionally make a horse lame... 

Horses are like every other animal. Sometimes they twist or bend or trip or whatever. Haven't you ever been walking and twisted your ankle out of no where for no reason? It happens. I would probably wrap it to help support it and keep the swelling down. And keep an eye on it, if it doesn't get better, call the vet.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - sorry you had to join to ask this particular question.

The answer is Yes. There are tons of things that can be done to lame a horse, from driving a nail in his hoof, to hitting the coronet band with a hammer, to a hundred other things that can cause lameness. That is a pretty strong concern - not one that hasn't been done before but it takes a pretty vindictive and callous person to do that to your horse.

I would be thinking about something that may have happened while out in the arena and rule that out first. It is a pretty serious accusation to place the blame on another border. If the problem is severe or you have a major concern, I would get a vet out to look at it - he/she can better assess the problem and possibly the cause.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum - sorry you had to join to ask this particular question.
> 
> The answer is Yes. There are tons of things that can be done to lame a horse, from driving a nail in his hoof, to hitting the coronet band with a hammer, to a hundred other things that can cause lameness. That is a pretty strong concern - not one that hasn't been done before but it takes a pretty vindictive and callous person to do that to your horse.
> 
> I would be thinking about something that may have happened while out in the arena and rule that out first. It is a pretty serious accusation to place the blame on another border. If the problem is severe or you have a major concern, I would get a vet out to look at it - he/she can better assess the problem and possibly the cause.


I guess I wasn't thinking about those types of things (I would never think someone would do that to a horse, especially a fellow horse person)... I suppose your horse would have some MAJOR trust issues with someone who did those things to him. SO watch him, see how he acts around the other barn people. Also, if you think the people in your barn would do this to your horse, its probably time to find another barn where you and your horse both feel comfortable. 

And, welcome to the forum


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

As someone who know practically nothing about horses, it does seem horses are the most delecate things on earth and how they have survived in the wild is beyond me. I have learned that horse vets must be millionaires. If we had listened to all the armchair Vets, cinny would be dead by now! Cinny has been dianosed by other non-vet horse owners as "lame" he has "arthritis" and dozens of other ailments! But it seems he is fine. Cinny slipped and did the splits with his rear end some time ago and he stood up and lifted one of his rear legs. his leg was heated and we helped him "walk-off" his mishap. now he is perfectly fine. I do give Cinnys Whinny a raised eyebrow now and then when she comes out with "he could die" or "he can colic" or he can "go lame". What the hell is going on with these "glass horses"?


----------



## SmilingJack (Dec 2, 2011)

*Thank you*

I appreciate your quick replies, thank you. I know, I feel awful just voicing my concern because if you love horses enough to have them you really couldn't do that to one, or any animal for that matter. It's just in line with so many other things that have been coming at me that I have to think about it. And no, I would never actually accuse the person of this. That's part of the problem, I feel intimidated and don't say anything usually. My motto is ready to listen and slow to speak. Thanks for the advice, yesterday I soaked it in epsom salts and poulticed it thinking it might be an absess but I doubt that's it. Probably a twist, sprain, pull or something so I did cold water on it for quite a while today and it helped the swelling. I look forward to this community of horse people - thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately there are unsavory folks out there that aren't above injuring another horse out of spite. I've not had anyone do anything severe enough to cause injury but have at a show had some fellow competitors get their crew to stand at the rail and flip lit matches at my horses hind as we went past. (Nothing my boot didn't take care of the next trip around...) Nothing surprises me anymore with horse people. 

That being said though, I wouldn't jump to conclusions. Get the vet out and determine what is wrong and possible causes. 




robohog said:


> What the hell is going on with these "glass horses"?


:lol: First rule of horse ownership: Even if you put them in a bubble wrap suit head to toe, they'll still find a way to hurt themselves.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Dude let me tell you from a non horsie stance. your horse was ****ing around and he twisted his ankle. he will be fine. he dosent have an "absess" hes not "colicing" nor is he permanently lame! He was just having a good time and screwed up!


----------



## SmilingJack (Dec 2, 2011)

*May be!*

You might be right, robohog!
I'm gonna hold out on the vet - my thoughts are that it was done by someone that knows everything about horses (I've only been in it for ten years) and she could have done something fairly harmless in the long run but wants me to call the vet so that I have VET BILL! You see what head games I have ended up playing with myself -ridiculous. No worries, I will take good care of my mare. And as for this lady - kindness from me will make her feel her own kind of shame.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Im sorry to hear you have problems at your barn.

Your horse could have done almost anything and came up lame, from buck and twist his leg the wrong way, to having a stone bruise, to banging his foot or leg getting up from a rest.

It is highly unlikely someone in your barn would do such a terrible thing to you because they dont like you. Yes, horses have been lamed on occassion, but not because of a barn tiff. :shock:

Horses who have been lamed on purpose are usually horses who are top competitors, and unfortunately some very unintelligent people dont like to be beat fair and square. 

If you are truly that worried that you would even think someone in your barn would intentionally harm your horse you need to move immediately. How can you even enjoy owning a horse when you are with people who do not care to be your friends. It must be very difficult. I feel sorry for you and your horse.

Please dont be afraid to call your vet if your horse is sore. Dont let barn gossip and banter dictate to you whether you should treat his injury. Horses do not fake swelling or soreness. It indicates you need a vets advice.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Annnie31 said:


> If you are truly that worried that you would even think someone in your barn would intentionally harm your horse you need to move immediately. How can you even enjoy owning a horse when you are with people who do not care to be your friends. It must be very difficult. I feel sorry for you and your horse.
> 
> Please dont be afraid to call your vet if your horse is sore. Dont let barn gossip and banter dictate to you whether you should treat his injury. Horses do not fake swelling or soreness. It indicates you need a vets advice.


 
Agree and Agree!


----------



## SmilingJack (Dec 2, 2011)

So I got the vet out and Robohog you are absolutely right, she was running around and injured her suspensory ligament or the flexor tendons. Slap me silly, I shouldn't be thinking such negative things! Some cold hosing, bute, leg wraps and a little babying on the way. Thanks peeps for your input!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

robohog said:


> As someone who know practically nothing about horses, it does seem horses are the most delecate things on earth and how they have survived in the wild is beyond me. I have learned that horse vets must be millionaires. If we had listened to all the armchair Vets, cinny would be dead by now! Cinny has been dianosed by other non-vet horse owners as "lame" he has "arthritis" and dozens of other ailments! But it seems he is fine. Cinny slipped and did the splits with his rear end some time ago and he stood up and lifted one of his rear legs. his leg was heated and we helped him "walk-off" his mishap. now he is perfectly fine. I do give Cinnys Whinny a raised eyebrow now and then when she comes out with "he could die" or "he can colic" or he can "go lame". What the hell is going on with these "glass horses"?


I know this thread is a little "aged" but I thought I would answer you a little bit. Yes, horses have survived in the wild for years. Yes cowboys put them through some pretty rough stuff and to an extent, they did survive. However, the average life expectancy of a horse in those times was roughly about 10 years. Why, because they would suffer illnesses, injuries, etc and either die of said injury or illness, or die because of it leaving them vulnerable to a predator who would find them and have them for lunch (and I don't mean as a guest).

Nowdays, horses in captivity have it good BECAUSE they have caring people who keep injuries from becoming causes of death. In the wild a horse would eat something bad, and chances were they would die a horrible death of colic or poisoning within a day or so. Nowdays, we prevent them from eating bad things, and in case they do a vet can give it something to help it get over the poisoning or colic. Back then a horse would come up lame, and that was the kiss of death. Today we have medicine to not only prevent it, but to help the horse when something bad happens. 

Back then, we treated horses as if they weren't expected to live long, and as if they were a little more disposable. They were tools, vehicles to get a job done. When they broke down, they were replaced. Today, horses are a family member, we love them, and we want the best for them. They are no longer replaceable so we take better care of them. Today horses have a life expectancy at least twice what it used to be and still, it's nothing to hear of a 25 YO horse these days, even 30.

Oh, and sorry for hijacking the thread...


----------



## kblakedvm (Nov 13, 2011)

1+ for Annie31 reply! It is likely that your horse did something while running in the arena. Many injuries do not show up until hours after the initial damage. Some icing/cold hosing should help, but your vet could also prescribe some anti-inflammatory medication such as bute (phenylbutazone) to decrease the swelling/soreness.

Also as an equine vet, I would like to state that we are not millionaires - approximately 1/2 of your bill goes towards buying supplies, 1/3 goes towards taxes & the small remainder goes to pay ourselves/our school loans. While there are some vets who will overcharge, you can usually find out who is worth the money and who is just gouging you. 

Hope that helps!


----------

